# Poor Paint Trimmer



## rodduffy (May 4, 2007)

i try my best but i can never cut in paint between ceiling and baseboard. i always end up making a mess. i do use painting tape and it works fine until i have to remove it and make the final cut-ins. i have tried the edgers they sell but this has not helped me. i do not have a steady hand, and when i get close to edges, i always seem to go off-track. does anyone have a trick to help me ? thanks


----------



## glennjanie (May 4, 2007)

I prefer a tapered angle, sash brush; usually 3". Its not easy, it takes a lot of practice, but it can be done. I once knew an alcoholic who had the trembles all the time but he could do it. practice, practice, practice 
Glennn


----------



## rodduffy (May 4, 2007)

thanks glenn
i'll sure give it a try.


----------



## inspectorD (May 4, 2007)

I have used a very wide putty knife in areas of fine tuning. Seems to work good , you just need to keep the knife edge dry by wiping it off often.


----------



## Homerepairnet (May 8, 2007)

Hello Rod,

When dipping the brush in the paint just dip the bristle edge. Wipe the edge that will meet the ceiling and tap the inside of the pot with the brush. That will keep the paint from dripping . Also, when going to "cut in" start about a half inch from the ceiling line and work your wat to the top. A few times doing this and you should get the hang of it.  Good Luck!


----------

